# I'm still a stranger ((ask for knowledge))



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 29, 2018)

*Hi all and how are you*​..
This topic to increase the knowledge between me and you and increase my knowledge with you ...

Today, I like to open the subject of your questions *(about me)*. You are asking me the question and I want you to answer.
But one of the conditions for answering the answer is that you ask the question to me and answer your question by you and I am to answer your answer ...

The questions are open to you with any questions you want ..


*Any one example: What's your name ??
  Your answer :: My name is Jack

Then my answer to you is ..... My name is Mark*​

*Questions open to you any questions you want welcome  ..*​


*(I do not want embarrassments)*
*I do not know if the place is right or not for the subject*​


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2018)

Do you plant and grow a vegetable garden? 

I love to grow a garden and start from seeds. I plant heritage seeds, not hybrids and save seeds to plant again the next year.  Of course I still buy many seeds because I like trying all the different varieties.  One of my earliest memories is following my Daddy to his garden and “helping” him. LOL I raise a lot of our food. I put it up for when the garden is not producing in the form of dehydration, canning in glass jars and freezing.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2018)

Delicata squash




 

Green beans that grow up to three feet long. I have grown these for 6 years. 



 

Mustard greens 



 

Squash. Zucchini, yellow crook neck and Lebanese white marrow squash.



 

Tomatoes 



 

Painted Mountain Corn I grow and grind for cornmeal. It is pretty! And two Cherokee Purple tomatoes, our favorite variety. 





This is wild plum jelly I made last spring. We picked the plums on fence rows by the side of the roads. It is so good!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 29, 2018)

My knowledge of Kuwait is limited to Operation(s) Desert Shield/Storm. 
What is your original language? I assume English is a secondary language.

I have some knowledge of Spanish and as a minister of the Christian Faith, I dabble in Hebrew and Greek.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 29, 2018)

My mom made plum jelly once. It was real good. Then, someone came along and cut the tree down. It was not on our property.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 29, 2018)

Between the birds, squirrels and coons, a plum don't stand a chance making it to jelly stage 'round here.
May actually get a few pears next season, since the pear trees are now on an island.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jan 29, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Delicata squash
> 
> View attachment 42992
> 
> ...


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 30, 2018)

@Baymule 

Wow .. beautiful and very wonderful ...

I was amazed by the beautiful pictures of vegetables and plantations you have, good care for them ..
And the way of packing inside the jar, I liked the pictures a lot and I hope to progress in production.

My answer to the question,
I do not plant any vegetables or fruits. I am always certified to raise livestock, but we have a lot of palm growing in the Arabian Gulf.

Lol  I also go to my grandfather in the farm and see some things that are concerned about the palm, not all the time because the farm is very far from our home ..

A year ago, the proliferation of red or colored corn appeared in Kuwait.
A lot of vegetables are grown and most of them are vegetables (parsley, coriander, lettuce, cabbage and some seasonal vegetables)

I wish for a good and beautiful harvest ((I wonder how some of the tampons form the same pumpkin))>


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 30, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> My knowledge of Kuwait is limited to Operation(s) Desert Shield/Storm.
> What is your original language? I assume English is a secondary language.
> 
> I have some knowledge of Spanish and as a minister of the Christian Faith, I dabble in Hebrew and Greek.





Welcome and thanks for sharing with me in this topic ..

Ask about anything you want about Kuwait and I will answer you.


My answer to you ...

My primary language is Arabic and is the Islamic language in general and we do not oppose the other language. The second language is English and French.

I love to Multiple languages to know the style of people from the other party and to know their opinions and discussion with them.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 30, 2018)

@Pastor Dave 
@greybeard 
@Farmer Connie 
I am happy to your passage on the subject and share with me


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Any more questions  it’s open questions for all *​


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 30, 2018)

I am very interested in palm trees.  I am amazed at the wide variety there are.  I don't know if all of the trees have edible fruit.  The two edible ones I know are coconut palm and date palm. Then there is a different one for palm oil. What kind of palm trees does your grandfather grow?  Here are some photos of the varieties I saw in the Caribbean-


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 30, 2018)

I bet you would like to be under some of those palms now. I would be. It was only 27F degs here last night, so not as bad as prior in the month, but give it time. We have some more single digits coming up soon.


----------



## Duck lover88 (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok I got one... what is ur favorite animal?
mine is ducks or horses.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 30, 2018)

How old are you?
I think you are a man but verify?


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 31, 2018)

@Bayleaf Meadows 
Hello and thanks for sharing. We have the same palm we have, But there are types of palm tree the same shape and different dates and has many names, not known only experienced We have the types of them and the number exceeds 1500 palm trees. Also, palm trees are planted at homes, public parks and public roads.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 31, 2018)

Duck lover88 said:


> Ok I got one... what is ur favorite animal?
> mine is ducks or horses.



My favorite animal is the horses first after that is the livestock at all..


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 31, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> How old are you?
> I think you are a man but verify?



I’m 34 years old  and you..?!

Yes I’m a man


----------



## greybeard (Jan 31, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I am very interested in palm trees. I am amazed at the wide variety there are. I don't know if all of the trees have edible fruit. The two edible ones I know are coconut palm and date palm. Then there is a different one for palm oil. What kind of palm trees does your grandfather grow? Here are some photos of the varieties I saw in the Caribbean-



Sago and Queen (Majesty) are pretty popular here and will grow good in well drained soil. About 60 -90 days after hurricane Ike, there were little palm tree sprouting up all over Bolivar peninsula and I dug up 4 and brought back to my place. Planted one in the yard and 3 down on a peninsula on my pond but the beaver kept the ones at the pond eat down to the ground. The one in the yard is hanging on but the Sept flood was hard on it. They are slow growers and don't need as much water as you might think. Might not survive the winter cold in your latitude tho. They need full sun too.
Keeping the dead fronds trimmed off is an arduous task and somewhat dangerous. They have sawtooth stems on each frond and as they fall, are pretty heavy.
http://c8.alamy.com/comp/KFXDXA/tri...t-topsail-hill-preserve-santa-rosa-KFXDXA.jpg

Avoid saw palmetto..you'll never get rid of them.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 31, 2018)

kuwaiti-90 said:


> I’m 34 years old  and you..?!
> 
> Yes I’m a man



I'm 53 years old.  I have a wife and 13 year old daughter.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 31, 2018)

I realize that the traditional vegetable gardens we have here in USA are not possible is most places there but, what and how does your area get other vegetables?   Do they import, use hydroponics, etc.?    Of course you may not use the same types that we often grow and I'm interested in what is used, eaten, and so on.   Thanks.   Love learning from personal input.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Feb 1, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Sago and Queen (Majesty) are pretty popular here and will grow good in well drained soil. About 60 -90 days after hurricane Ike, there were little palm tree sprouting up all over Bolivar peninsula and I dug up 4 and brought back to my place. Planted one in the yard and 3 down on a peninsula on my pond but the beaver kept the ones at the pond eat down to the ground. The one in the yard is hanging on but the Sept flood was hard on it. They are slow growers and don't need as much water as you might think. Might not survive the winter cold in your latitude tho. They need full sun too.
> Keeping the dead fronds trimmed off is an arduous task and somewhat dangerous. They have sawtooth stems on each frond and as they fall, are pretty heavy.
> http://c8.alamy.com/comp/KFXDXA/tri...t-topsail-hill-preserve-santa-rosa-KFXDXA.jpg
> 
> Avoid saw palmetto..you'll never get rid of them.




Hello..

Usually the palm tree is fully exposed, the palm tree has the ability to withstand the harsh weather, but the time of transportation is in certain months of the year and do not transfer at any time, you need to farms expert during transport.
And also keep well during transport and cultivation and cover the heart of the green palm of the cold until it begins to roll.

It has annual maintenance and special pesticides in order to preserve it from licorice and some insects.
We have the Arabian Gulf palm tree has material support by the Agriculture and Animal Wealth and have a very large population.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Feb 1, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm 53 years old.  I have a wife and 13 year old daughter.



I wish you a happy and long life ..
I have two children who are three and a half years old and about two years old.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Feb 1, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> I realize that the traditional vegetable gardens we have here in USA are not possible is most places there but, what and how does your area get other vegetables?   Do they import, use hydroponics, etc.?    Of course you may not use the same types that we often grow and I'm interested in what is used, eaten, and so on.   Thanks.   Love learning from personal input.



welcome ..

Most of the plantations we have in Kuwait and the Arabian Gulf of all kinds of vegetables and seasonal fruits.
There are water plants and rose plants.
We also import fruits from all over the world. Vegetables are local and national produce.
And most of the vegetables that you have are also available here. Now trade exchange has become easy for everyone in terms of export and import.
And the things and methods of agriculture very much in Kuwait of all kinds ..

Welcome and I am present to answer any question you have


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Feb 1, 2018)

*Any more questions....?*
*You are welcome *​


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2018)

What type of house do you live in and would you post pictures of it?

We used to live in Livingston, Texas (75 miles north of Houston, Texas and 125 miles from the Gulf of Mexico) we lived in a 2500 square foot brick home with a 2 car garage. We were on a small lot in the middle of that small town.

January, 2014 I had a garden between the sidewalk and driveway, and a chicken coop in the back yard. LOL  The plastic wrapped contraption was my make shift greenhouse. 






Vegetables from that garden.





June 2013. I loved that crepe myrtle tree in the front yard!





I had that house 30 years. 

In September 2014 we bought a doublewide mobile home on 8 acres to be close to my daughter, her husband and our (then) 7 year old grand daughter. We now live near to Tyler, Texas-170 miles north of where we used to live.  We bought it sight unseen. It was a repossession and it went up for bid. We were the highest bidder. It had been empty 2 years.

This is the day we closed on it, signed all the papers and it was ours.





It is 1500 square feet, 1,000 square feet smaller than our old house. We had to get rid of almost all our furniture, most of it was big and would not fit in our new house. Neither of us have ever lived in a mobile home, but we are both very happy here. Since we moved, our daughter had two more daughters, so now we have 3 grand daughters, age 10 years, 3 years and 1 1/2 years old.

My husband bought me a tractor! 





We had a screened porch built onto the front of the house. It is 12 feet wide and 54 feet long, the length of the house.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 2, 2018)

Love the tractor and porch!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 2, 2018)

Good history and upgrade to country livin', even if you downsized the house. Spreading out is nice. Acreage, ahhhhhhh.


----------

